# This is Paco



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A portrait and an action (panning) shot. Look into his soul  This is him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Just Gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You truly are an artist my good man. Well done as always.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> You truly are an artist my good man. Well done as always.


I couldn't agree more!!! Rik how long does it take you to get a shot like that first one, I mean actual shooting time not photoshop time? The lighting, the color, the eyes...all of it.

Pete


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*THROW...THE...****...BALL...!!!!!!!!!!*
Great shots again.......
You're right...you can see who he IS.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually gasped when I saw your first photo! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

rik said:


> A portrait and an action (panning) shot. Look into his soul  This is him.





Magnificent... thanks for sharing.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the one of Paco in motion !!!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I always look for your postings. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally stunning. I always love your photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You sure can see Paco's soul in these pictures, especially the first one. 

Absolutely beautiful shots of your hansome Paco.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So incredible!! Your walls must be covered with your photos. They are truly beautiful.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I couldn't agree more!!! Rik how long does it take you to get a shot like that first one, I mean actual shooting time not photoshop time? The lighting, the color, the eyes...all of it.
> Pete


Thanks Pete. It doesn't take much time. The light has to be right. (early in the morning or late afternoon. The sun has to be more or less in my back. The camera settings like aperture and shutterspeed is almost an automatism for these portraits. As I look through the finder I want to see the light in his eyes, that is essential, I make the composition and "click". 

But please don't think every picture I make is OK. What I'm showing here are my best pictures. I have just as many "bad" pictures. 



davebeech said:


> love the one of Paco in motion !!!!!


Thanks Dave. It is one of my favorite Paco pictures. 



Sweet Girl said:


> So incredible!! Your walls must be covered with your photos. They are truly beautiful.


Thank you. Only one photo and one drawing a GRF member made of a Paco picture. I have to make a Paco album.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the panning shot. Gives it a real sense of speed in your Paco.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

rik said:


> A portrait and an action (panning) shot. Look into his soul  This is him.


 
Stunning pictures Rik! I always admired your talent. Just beautiful


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think these are my new favorite pictures of Paco. Just gorgeous.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Benita said:


> Stunning pictures Rik! I always admired your talent. Just beautiful





BeauShel said:


> I think these are my new favorite pictures of Paco. Just gorgeous.


Thank you Angie and Carol


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! These are simply stunning!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Great pictures!!!!


----------

